# my build thread



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

not really , 
but i'm sick that i had to move 2000 miles a week after after i bought it , so i'm starting it early 

so anyway , i've been keeping busy imagining how its going to end up and buying all my parts online .
whilst my buddy uses the car for me whilst i'm away .

here she is after my buddy had been using it a couple of weeks and cleaning it etc .


























its a 2000 180 quattro . pretty standard at the moment .
17" bbs , 1" rear spacers and h&r reds .
but all that will soon change .....:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

good base. What do you have planned for it?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

hey ben .
i'm a european guy and long term vw/audi/porsche/cal-look enthusiast .... 
so subtle stuff 

headlamp reflectors and indicators are coming off .
rear spoiler is coming off .
rear lights are coming off .
caractere front grill going on . (if it doesnt work , it will be for sale on here)
twin exit valance going on (i like symetry)

thats about it for the body .

8x18" a8 monoblocks . painted body colour for that "carved from a block of aluminum" look .... this is my biggest gamble , so i'm hoping my mind's eye is good ... these too will be for sale on here if it doesnt work .(need adapters for front if anyone has any )
nuespeed arms and links , maybe roll-bars once i'm happy with the comfort of the suspension
-40mm apex springs are being delivered to my buddy for measurements and comparisons . if they dont work i'll get koni coilovers .
drop will not be extreme and i'm old , so need a bit of day-to-day comfort ....

apr stage 3+ kit
apr intercooler
apr inlet manifold
apr switchable ecu (cheap gas , 91 gas , and 100 for the meth kit) will see how it goes , i might switch to 630 and eurodyne .
exhaust will either be apr 2.5" , neuspeed 2.75" or a custom .
exhaust will have lambourghino gallardo flapper put on so its quiet at idle and cruise , but just a 3" downpipe to astmostphere when on the boost 
california car , so must pass visual and smog 
i have a few tricks to get the apr stuff looking "factory"

i'm into music and have a few spare goodies for the stereo left over from my 911 build (cdt carbonfibre comps and mcintosh amps), but i'm struggling to find a GOOD reliable head-unit as if i decide to change it i'll want to fit navigation . ideas welcome ..
and the grey interior is staying as it is , not even a boost gauge , so i want to keep the alloy flap .

to be honest , i wanted a silver car with black leather , but this one with grey came along at the right price .
i thought about changing it all out for black (especially when i saw a set of black baseball for sale , and every time i look at ian idworks thread) , but it's not really worth the expense and work .
there WILL be a few little subtle mods inside though ...

i'm gonna be busy when i finally get back to socal and get my hands on the car :laugh:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

:thumbup: Sure its not a fwd?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

hey ian .
its quattro . why do you ask ?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

ian c - U.K. said:


> hey ian .
> its quattro . why do you ask ?


I thought every quattro had dual exhaust tips?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

its a 180 quattro .

only 225 had twin tips , and they all happen to be quattro .

its same as yours , 180bhp 5 speed ..

a good engine to build on due to slightly higher compression , yet 225 internals (20mm rods)

not that i was that picky . i just bought it because it was cheap :laugh:


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

i'm curious.. why all the apr stuff?


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

fitting , appearance , performance , price .

i'm hoping to bolt it all on and drive it the next day . and still pass ca inspections


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm going to send you a pm.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

no problem buddy .


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Not all TTs are Quattro but 225 and V6ers are.
Its the 150,180,190s that were the option.
Steve


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

sTT eV6 said:


> Not all TTs are Quattro but 225 and V6ers are.
> Its the 150,180,190s that were the option.
> Steve


150s and 190s? 

Alright Ian - I was just checking. I thought all the quattros had Dual exit - my bad. Looks good though! If you need a spare rear valance to mess with, I have my stock single outlet here doing nothing.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

steve is from the uk .
we had different things over there 

over here it was a year 2000 thing . it seems people bought the 180fwd , or 225quattro . 

thanks for the offer .
i bought a twin exit on here . same colour too 
i thought about modding to a centre-exit like the boxster/gt3 , but decided the original 225 rear is hard to beat ....


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

update :
nothing has happened .










not yet anyway , but my new spoiler-less rear hatch has been sitting in my buddies workshop for weeks .
and got a text this week saying it will be fitted to my car after the vw classic weekend .
so , i guess sometime next week i might get an amail pic of my car how it looked strait from the factory 

other news :
my german rear light got sent to my buddy who is using the car , but i messed up and my english rear light got sent to my wifes parents 
i'm hoping my buddy fits these at the same time as the rear hatch .

and my wheels are at al reed polishing and should be ready and waiting for when i get back to socal .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

Well. Things changed .....
I got back into socal last sunday night.
I picked my car up monday. But all i managed to do upto now is the rear lights.
more stuff is happening this week so will update with more pics tommorow and friday ...


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

today we fitted the new tailgate , and in the afternoon the pdr guy did his magic on a few small parking lot dings ...


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Do you still have the hatch with the spoiler mang? =)


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

yeah its still at my buddies shop .
gotta move it into my storage next week sometime when i'm in a car big enough to move it .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

this morning was spent with the muffler man .


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Nice a$$!!:thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

spent the afteroon today removing parts to take to the bodyshop tommorow .


----------



## misternoob (Oct 25, 2009)

So this is what my car will look like after it gets a new face?  I really like the wheels.

I might borrow a couple of your ideas :thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

work away , i'm not doing anything trick with it . all just off-the-shelf- stuff .
the wheels will be for sale in a week or two , but i imagine shipping will be a killer .
i've had a set of 17x8 oettinger re's for years (bought them for my corrado) , and i was thyinking of fitting them but i think the TT looks better with bigger wheels unless theyre slammed .


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

I have a drivers side mirror glass for you Ian. PM me.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

idwurks said:


> I have a drivers side mirror glass for you Ian. PM me.


thanks !!
you got pm


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

just spent an hour getting the new seats in 
nothing much to see , just a like for like swap .
i now have to get the windows tinted to avoid what happened to the original set ....


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

bodyshop was a day late ,
but in preparation for getting the front bumper back i primered last night and hit with colour this morning ...



























then i got to the bodyshop and picked my parts up late this afternoon .
a bit of modifying was needed to the front bumper ...
its all built up now ( 11:30pm) and will be fitted tommorrow


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Nice work on the mesh! Will try to ship out the mirror asap man  been slammed!


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks .
i hit them with semi-gloss black rather than matt . i'm happy with it .
got the bumper built up in my buddies front room .
looks awesome !!!
the only thing i will change is the metal mesh in the new grill .
i want plastic to match the lower grilles .
i'm going to look at rs2 and rs4 stuff to see how that will go . any ideas anybody ??

going for breakfast with a load of bug guys in the morning then will get it fitted .
cant wait .
should have pics up by noon .
had a bit of trouble trying to fit the newly painted mirror assembly , but gave up as light was fading and didnt want any mishaps 

wheels should have been ready today , got tyres ordered and waiting at allens in lakewood and my missing adapters for the front turned up .
but the wheels wont be ready until tuesday now 

only waiting on the wheels and the dmv and i've accomplished everything i wanted to do at this time .

for now the looks department is finished and the turbo kit will be hopefully fitted next time i'm home .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

jumped in my buddies 67 and cruised down to bugs and breakfast for a few hours this morning .


















then the rest of the day was spent building up the TT will all the parts from the bodyshop .
there was quite a lot of work thats not really noticable in the pics but the car looks a lot fresher now .
cant wait to get the wheels on next week , but all the gambles have paid off upto now and i'm happy with how its turning out


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

mMMMMMMmm fresh paint =)


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

i had the bumper , grille , and plate surround done .
and the roof rails , mirror shell , and mirror stem done .
i spent a lot of time doing scratch repairs on the rest of the car to get it to an acceptable standard .
the roof was particularly bad .
i can only imagine the previous owner used to put her shopping , handbag etc. on the roof while she opened the door .... it was bad 
there is still a few bits to sand before it gets a claybar , but as it is now it's a good 10feet car .
there are other bodywork issues that i might fix eventually , but its daily so i might just leave it ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Grill looks great. You should debadge that rear now :beer:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

that MIGHT be a project for today Ben .
i want to see how it looks without while i refurb the badges .... they may not make it back on .


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Look ma, no a$$ badges, no spoiler....and no roof antenna 










cheers


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

very nice .
i think i'll keep the rings though ...


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ian c - U.K. said:


> very nice .
> i think i'll keep the rings though ...


Thanks. I'll probably put my rings back on. Before my body work, I had rings only and thougt it looked best that way...her tramp-stamp if you will.

Middle of this month, I take her back to the body shop for final polish/wax of the new paint (30 day point) so I'll make the final decision then, but am leaning towards rings on.

cheers


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

I vote no rings, it looks sooooo clean, especially with the Aviator :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

l88m22vette said:


> I vote no rings, it looks sooooo clean, especially with the Aviator :thumbup:


LOL, no final decision made yet....just leaning.


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

just took them off ...
i like it


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

and how it will look when the dmv finally sort my paperwork out .
hopefully next week


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Lookin great Ian


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks guys .
it is getting there .
yesterday it was a good 10 feet car ....
spent the afternoon today claying it and sanding scratches .
i'd like to think its now a good 5 feet car 
its just had its maiden voyage in its new guise to the dkp meet in fullerton .
was just going dark as i left , and it looked perfect as i walked towards in parked in the far corner of the lot .


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

wheels got finished today , and the dmv had my paperwork in order to get my new plates 
needs a bit of work on the rear camber then i can see what size adapters i need .....


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

This looks VERY good. :thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks bro
hopefully the new springs i have will take it 10mm lower .
and the car has longer bottom arms which i'll put on top when i get some camber arms , maybe i'll get away with the rear adapters what are on now but the look 10mm short as it is .
i don't like orange , and the bumper is coming off again for the bigger turbo stuff so i'll deal with it then


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

thanks zach .
i look at it , and all the pain of removing and refitting that front bumper is forgotten about


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks great! just lower it a bit more


----------



## ian c - U.K. (Nov 22, 2001)

10mm maximum ben .
i'm too old for more than that


----------

